# Shrimp question..



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there anyone in the forum that keeps and/or breeds any Macrobrachium shrimp?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I do but currently do not have any for sale. I should have macrobrachium assamense & macrobrachium tenellum for sale in the next few weeks & perhaps a few others.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ooooohhh i love these shrimp lol. out of curiosity. shrimp cant reproduce on their own can they? my female had eggs under her tail not sure what happend to em.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> ooooohhh i love these shrimp lol. out of curiosity. shrimp cant reproduce on their own can they? my female had eggs under her tail not sure what happend to em.


As far as i know they can't.. I've got a female too and she constantly has eggs. She carries them around for a few days, and at some point she decides they're not fertilized or maybe rotting, so she eats them. I guess your may have done the same..

I was just hoping there was someone breeding or keeping a group of them that might want her, so all her efforts don't go to waste..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah thats what i thought also. im probably going to get a male and 2 Algae shrimp also for my small planted. so they help clean up the leafs etc.


----------

